# Miguel y David



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Me gustaría saber cuáles serían los equivalentes en rumano de los nombres Miguel (Michael) y David.

Gracias.


----------



## farscape

Holla,

Mihai (Mihail) & David.


----------



## autrex2811

farscape said:


> Holla,
> 
> Mihai (Mihail) & David.



Hello!

Could it be: "Mihai şi David"? Or Am I wrong?

Bună.


----------



## farscape

_Mihai_ is the modern form whereas _Mihail_ is dated, even archaic. As for the *și*, I don't know, I thought the OP wasn't looking for the translation of *y* 

Best,
.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Thanks for the answers. About the pronunciation, where falls the stress, *Da*vid or Da*vid*, *Mi*hai or Mi*hai*? The h is aspirated?


----------



## irinet

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me gustaría saber cuáles serían los equivalentes en rumano de los nombres Miguel (Michael) y David.
> 
> Gracias.



Hello,
It's Mi'hai (stress on the 2nd syl.) and 'David(stress on the 1st syl.).


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Gracias por las respuestas. Me quedó colgada la cuestión de la h, pero supongo que debe de aspirarse.

Saludos.


----------



## alinapopi

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas. Me quedó colgada la cuestión de la h, pero supongo que debe de aspirarse.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas tardes,
No sé si aún te puede servir: la h no es aspirada, el sonido es el equivalente al de la j en español.
Un saludo,


----------



## Quique Alfaro

alinapopi said:


> Buenas tardes,
> No sé si aún te puede servir: la h no es aspirada, el sonido es el equivalente al de la j en español.
> Un saludo,



Muchas gracias... y sí me sirve, me despeja la duda que tenía sobre la pronunciación.

Saludos.


----------

